# Hunting from you're bedroom



## noheadlikesteelhead (Nov 25, 2002)

The search is not working. Seems there is a argument on wether you can hunt from you're house or cabin. The 450 ft rule would not apply in this area. Thanks Mike


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

yes you can as long as no safety zone violation is broke and you are wearing hunter orange if its firearm season.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Not sure if its legal or not, just thougth I would share. 

Last year my now ex gf shot a doe from her parents bedroom window. They live out in middle of the woods with no neighbors anywhere near there house. She wasn't wearing any orange. But dont worry it wasn't poaching, she did tag it and was the only deer she shot all year. She had put in alot of time in the woods, she just never had to oppertunity to shoot anything other than from the bedroom window.

As a matter of fact it was the biggest doe I have ever seen.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> She wasn't wearing any orange. But dont worry it wasn't poaching


No orange, yet not poaching?

Surprisingly self&#8208;contradictory.

And yes, it is legal to shoot from your own home window. You simply need permission from the owner of the home to hunt within the specified boundarys of an occupied building:

_"Safety zones are all areas within 150 yards (450 feet) of an occupied building, house, cabin, or any barn or other building used in a farm operation. No person, including archery and crossbow hunters, may hunt or discharge a firearm, crossbow or bow in a safety zone, or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird within a safety zone, without the written permission of the owner or occupant of such safety zone. The safety zone applies to hunting only. It does not apply to indoor or outdoor shooting ranges, target shooting, law enforcement activities or the discharge of firearms, crossbows or bows for any non-hunting purpose." _


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

"safety zone" assumes you are outside. How would you get shot inside if no one had permission to hunt in your "safety zone?" Who would know what color your pjs are?


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

A safety zone is defined as all areas within 450 feet of an occupied dwelling, house, cabin, *residence*, or any barn or other building used in a farm operation. No person may hunt, or discharge a firearm within a safety zone or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird while the bird or animal is within a safety zone, *without the permission of the owner or occupant of such safety zone*. This applies to all hunters, including waterfowl hunters on lakes, streams, or rivers. The safety zone does not apply to target shooting or other non-hunting activities.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

If you can't shoot a deer from your bedroom window, then I guess you can't sleep in your blind. :lol: :lol: :evil:
Rich


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

i dont know if there is any truth to it but ive heard that it is against the law to discharge any firearm inside a home whether you own it or not maybe one of our leo,s on here could clear that up


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

JWICKLUND said:


> A safety zone is defined as all areas within 450 feet of an occupied dwelling, house, cabin, *residence*, or any barn or other building used in a farm operation. No person may hunt, or discharge a firearm within a safety zone or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird while the bird or animal is within a safety zone, *without the permission of the owner or occupant of such safety zone*. This applies to all hunters, including waterfowl hunters on lakes, streams, or rivers. The safety zone does not apply to target shooting or other non-hunting activities.


He just did !!!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Its perfectly legal to shoot mice in your uncles farm house with 22 birdshot IF he agrees and there are no other issues with the safety zone ie other houses etc..... But you have to feed him a bunch of PBR first.........lmao


----------



## Crow Buster (Oct 18, 2005)

JWICKLUND said:


> A safety zone is defined as all areas within 450 feet of an occupied dwelling, house, cabin, *residence*, or any barn or other building used in a farm operation. No person may hunt, or discharge a firearm within a safety zone or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird while the bird or animal is within a safety zone, *without the permission of the owner or occupant of such safety zone*. This applies to all hunters, including waterfowl hunters on lakes, streams, or rivers. The safety zone does not apply to target shooting or other non-hunting activities.


 
Just curious, since this says it only applies to hunting, would it be legal to dispatch a legally trapped animal within the 450 foot area?

(No person, including archery and crossbow hunters, may hunt or discharge a firearm, crossbow or bow in a safety zone, or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird within a safety zone, without the written permission of the owner or occupant of such safety zone. The safety zone applies to hunting only.)


----------

